# Norwegian: Getting off to a great start



## Grefsen

I want to congratulate an athlete I know in Norway on "getting off to a great start" to her 'fotball' season.  Would it be correct to say something like this:

'Gratulerer på stor start til din sesongåpningen?'

På forhånd takk!


----------



## sigjak

Gratulerer *med*...
"stor start" høres ikke bra ut: *fin* start, *god* start, ...
"din sesongåpningen" er heller ikke riktig: *din* sesongåpning, sesongåpning*en* *din*.
"start til": start *på*...
"start" og "åpning" betyr stort sett det samme i denne sammenheng, så det blir 'kjøtt på flest' å si "start på sesongåpningen".
Jeg foreslår følgende:
Gratulerer med (kjempe)fin sesongåpning!
Gratulerer med fin start på sesongen!


----------



## Lemminkäinen

sigjak said:


> Gratulerer med en fin start på sesongen!



That would sound better to me.


----------



## sigjak

Lemminkäinen said:


> That would sound better to me.


I agree.


----------



## Grefsen

sigjak said:


> Gratulerer *med*...
> "stor start" høres ikke bra ut: *fin* start, *god* start, ...
> "din sesongåpningen" er heller ikke riktig: *din* sesongåpning, sesongåpning*en* *din*.
> "start til": start *på*...
> "start" og "åpning" betyr stort sett det samme i denne sammenheng, så det blir 'kjøtt på flest' å si "start på sesongåpningen".
> Jeg foreslår følgende:
> Gratulerer med (kjempe)fin sesongåpning!
> Gratulerer med fin start på sesongen!



I have seen 'pang start' used in Norwegian 'fotball' articles when a team has gotten off to a really great start in a match.  Could 'pang start' also be used to congratulate someone whose club has gotten off to a really great start to their 'fotball' season such as in the following sentence?  

 *Gratulerer med en pang start på sesongen!*


----------



## Lemminkäinen

That's very possible, although the word is written *pangstart*


----------



## Grefsen

Lemminkäinen said:


> That's very possible, although the word is written *pangstart*



'Tusen takk!'  How would you translate 'pangstart' into English?


----------



## Lemminkäinen

'Great / very good / fantastic start'. I think you get the gist


----------



## Grefsen

Lemminkäinen said:


> 'Great / very good / fantastic start'. I think you get the gist



Do you think it would be better to use 'pangstart' to describe a team getting their season off to a great start instead of 'kjempefin start' or do both mean roughly the same?


----------



## Lemminkäinen

I'd say they're pretty synonymous, though *pangstart* is a bit greater, so to say. 

A *pangstart* is better than a *kjempefin start*


----------



## Grefsen

Lemminkäinen said:


> I'd say they're pretty synonymous, though *pangstart* is a bit greater, so to say.
> 
> A *pangstart* is better than a *kjempefin start*



That's what I thought so thanks for confirming that for me.


----------



## Grefsen

Lemminkäinen said:


> I'd say they're pretty synonymous, though *pangstart* is a bit greater, so to say.
> 
> A *pangstart* is better than a *kjempefin start*



The very first article I saw this morning about Norway's World Cup match against Australia started as follows:



> Pangstart for Norge......


 

Right away I thought of this thread and realized how much progress I have made with Norwegian and how much easier it is for me to attempt to read *norsk fotball* articles now thaI understand so much more of the Norwegian *fotball* terminology.  

A special *tusen takk* needs to go out to Lemminkäinen, sigjak, kirsitn, and everyone else who has been so helpful and so patient with this *norsk-amerikansk* fan of *norsk fotball* during the past 6-7 months. 

*HEIA NORGE!!*


----------

